# World's Best Closed Loop Liquid Coolers are here !!!



## nikolain (Mar 5, 2012)

Seeing the current scenario of the Computer Cooling Industry (especially Liquid Cooling), I established SVG TECH in 2010, since then i have been working on manufacturing Liquid coolers here in India at a cheaper rate and finally now they are ready.
As a side product i have launched Air Coolers, RAM Cooler and Thermal Grease also.

*HOC 20*

Specifications:

    Radiator Material : Copper
    Radiator Dimensions : 156mm x 120mm x 45mm
    Fan Dimensions : 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
    Fan Speed : 2100RPM
    Fan Bearing : Magnetic Levitation Bearing
    Fan Airflow : 86CFM
    Fan Noise : 31.5dBA
    Case Compatibility : Any case that allows for mounting of a 120mm Fan at the Back Side.
    Compatibility :
        INTEL : LGA 775, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011
        AMD : AM2, AM3

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC20_1-1.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC20_2.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC20_3-1.jpg

*Price: Rs.5000 + Shipping*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*HOC 40*

Specifications:

    Radiator Material : Copper
    Radiator Dimensions : 276mm x 120mm x 45mm
    Fan Dimensions : 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
    Fan Speed : 2100RPM
    Fan Bearing : Magnetic Levitation Bearing
    Fan Airflow : 86CFM
    Fan Noise : 31.5dBA
    Case Compatibility : Any case that allows for mounting of a 120mm Fan at the Back Side.
    Compatibility :
        INTEL : LGA 775, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011
        AMD : AM2, AM3

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC40_1-1.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC40_2jpg.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC40_3-1.jpg

*Price: Rs.6200 + Shipping*

Benchmark Results:
*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/tcVqO.jpg

For more Info on various product's you can visit my website: svg tech


----------



## techbulb (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks good try to send them to digit and other review sites and magazines for them to spread the word around


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 5, 2012)

^ have u decided on the price? and is it only AM3 or AM3+ also?


----------



## nikolain (Mar 5, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^ have u decided on the price? and is it only AM3 or AM3+ also?



All the prices are available on my website, also AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1 are same sockets when it comes to mounting


----------



## asingh (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice to see you here too.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Skud (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice product. Too bad the only one I can use without any modifications in my cabby is the HOC 20.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 5, 2012)

The cheapest case that can house a HOC 40 is the CM 690 II


----------



## Skud (Mar 5, 2012)

Not that I am going to change.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 5, 2012)

Will you launch custom water cooling parts too and
I saw cng connect on your site can you explain more about that
And do these come with warranty like corsair gives in which if the water leaks and our system part gets faulty your company pays for them


----------



## nikolain (Mar 5, 2012)

Just for Future Reference 



techbulb said:


> Will you launch custom water cooling parts too



I plan to, but that will be at a later stage, i want to launch these coolers world-wide 1st


----------



## techbulb (Mar 5, 2012)

nikolain said:


> Just for Future Reference
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to, but that will be at a later stage, i want to launch these coolers world-wide 1st



Ok-dokey
Somemore questions
 I saw cng connect on your site can you explain more about that
And do these come with warranty like corsair gives in which if the water leaks and our system part gets faulty your company pays for them
Wats the full form of svg


----------



## nikolain (Mar 6, 2012)

techbulb said:


> Ok-dokey
> Somemore questions
> I saw cng connect on your site can you explain more about that
> And do these come with warranty like corsair gives in which if the water leaks and our system part gets faulty your company pays for them
> Wats the full form of svg



CNG Connect is a technology where in the user can add a GPU Block to the loop, it does not stop there, you can also add a Reservoir or even a another RAD.
As for Warranty, my product's have a 5 year warranty, we assure you there will be no Leakage's from our side, all unit are tested for Leakage free operation.
So we will not cover for any damage to other hardware, also could you link me as to where Corsair cover's for such type of incident, coz i know their Warrant Page by Heart and it isn't stated there 

Also there is no full-form for SVG, just think it like EVGA or PNY


----------



## techbulb (Mar 6, 2012)

nikolain said:


> CNG Connect is a technology where in the user can add a GPU Block to the loop, it does not stop there, you can also add a Reservoir or even a another RAD.
> As for Warranty, my product's have a 5 year warranty, we assure you there will be no Leakage's from our side, all unit are tested for Leakage free operation.
> So we will not cover for any damage to other hardware, also could you link me as to where Corsair cover's for such type of incident, coz i know their Warrant Page by Heart and it isn't stated there
> 
> Also there is no full-form for SVG, just think it like EVGA or PNY



I read somewhere that corsair provides such warranty if i am wrong sorry and so will you produce gpu ,ram,rads&reservoirs to go with cng connect


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 6, 2012)

I do not know if it is covered under warranty but Corsair replaced a guy's setup after the pump/block just fried. The thing was in HardOCP's forums.

What thermal paste are you shipping those closed blocks with? Are there any 3rd parties involved in design and component supplies, or is everything done independently?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 6, 2012)

Did anyone check if that corsair warranty policy is applicable *in India*?


----------



## nikolain (Mar 6, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I do not know if it is covered under warranty but Corsair replaced a guy's setup after the pump/block just fried. The thing was in HardOCP's forums.
> 
> What thermal paste are you shipping those closed blocks with? Are there any 3rd parties involved in design and component supplies, or is everything done independently?



The thermal Paste is Dow Corning Grease.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 6, 2012)

You guys should use Arctic MX-4.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 6, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You guys should use Arctic MX-4.



I plan to use S.h.i.n Etsu X23 in coming months


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice products there. but have you taken permission from digit?As in the rules its mentioned no advertising.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 6, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> Nice products there. but have you taken permission from digit?As in the rules its mentioned no advertising.



Yup


----------



## techbulb (Mar 7, 2012)

You should post unboxing vids


----------



## Krow (Mar 7, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> Nice products there. but have you taken permission from digit?As in the rules its mentioned no advertising.



Hello. Nice to see you have been reading the rules.  However, if we felt it was violating any rule, you wouldn't be seeing this thread in the first place. 


@nikolain I've been following your thread on TE for over a year now. Great to see a project come to life. Wish your products do well worldwide.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 7, 2012)

techbulb said:


> You should post unboxing vids


I would love to, but i lack video editing skills 



Krow said:


> Hello. Nice to see you have been reading the rules.  However, if we felt it was violating any rule, you wouldn't be seeing this thread in the first place.
> 
> 
> @nikolain I've been following your thread on TE for over a year now. Great to see a project come to life. Wish your products do well worldwide.



I was banned for almost 5-6 days when i posted this 1st 
Also thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 7, 2012)

Ask someone on the forum or better hire a professional you run a business it will be helpful in the long run ,i really want yo see wat comes in the package


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 7, 2012)

nikolain said:


> I plan to use S.h.i.n Etsu X23 in coming months



According to this place (reputed for watercooling), the Shin Etsu's are not that good. *skinneelabs.com/shin-g751-7762-7783d/5/

Take a look at a full comparison.

*skinneelabs.com/2011-tim-results/2/
You can see a whole list of compounds to choose from.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 7, 2012)

nikolain said:


> I would love to, but i lack video editing skills


I could help you on that as I am getting a 600D for myself. Do let me know if you would like that to happen.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 7, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> I could help you on that as I am getting a 600D for myself. Do let me know if you would like that to happen.


You will get all my coolers in April for Review/Unboxing 



Extreme Gamer said:


> According to this place (reputed for watercooling), the Shin Etsu's are not that good. Shin-Etsu G751, X23-7762, and X23-7783D Review | Skinnee Labs
> 
> Take a look at a full comparison.
> 
> ...



Yup i did read that a week ago, according to the 80-way Thermal Grease Guide the Shin Etsu is a Grade A TIM and is only 0.2 degree Celsius more than the top of the list 

The current Thermal grease which i'm selling is actually Shin Etsu X23-7783D


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 7, 2012)

I know the shin-etsu's 7783D is not a bad compound, but personally, I cant justify the cost. after the mid-rangers, there is hardly any benefit. what benefits you most is the flow rate, the fan pressure and airflow.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 7, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I know the shin-etsu's 7783D is not a bad compound, but personally, I cant justify the cost. after the mid-rangers, there is hardly any benefit. what benefits you most is the flow rate, the fan pressure and airflow.



Justify the cost of what ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 7, 2012)

the cost/gram of the paste. Metal pastes(keep forgetting the name, and its not indigo xtreme) give better results at lower cost.

1 gram of 7783D for $7 vs. 5g of Prolimatech PK-1 for $11. I would choose the latter.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 7, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> the cost/gram of the paste. Metal pastes(keep forgetting the name, and its not indigo xtreme) give better results at lower cost.
> 
> 1 gram of 7783D for $7 vs. 5g of Prolimatech PK-1 for $11. I would choose the latter.



Did you check the price on my site ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

Great going dude.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 8, 2012)

Glad to see an Indian product rise up and rub shoulders with the other heavy weights.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 8, 2012)

nikolain said:


> Did you check the price on my site ?



Thats a 7783D? So you get the thing in bulk and fill your own syringes? But still, 1 gram of paste is good for only one proper application, especially on processors like the LGA 1366 and 2011 ones.

Tell me the tubing width of your kits and the thread size (I hope its G 1/4" because that is the standard followed).


----------



## nikolain (Mar 8, 2012)

Faun said:


> Great going dude.





Sarath said:


> Glad to see an Indian product rise up and rub shoulders with the other heavy weights.


Thank you 



Extreme Gamer said:


> Thats a 7783D? So you get the thing in bulk and fill your own syringes? But still, 1 gram of paste is good for only one proper application, especially on processors like the LGA 1366 and 2011 ones.
> 
> Tell me the tubing width of your kits and the thread size (I hope its G 1/4" because that is the standard followed).


Yup 7783D, and 1g gives 3 applications, as for tubing size its a 6mm ID and G1/4 thread


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 8, 2012)

6mm ID is tiny. Does the setup allow for fitting and tubing replacement?


----------



## nikolain (Mar 8, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> 6mm ID is tiny. Does the setup allow for fitting and tubing replacement?


We are talking about Closed Loop Liquid Coolers, the pump's are tiny in these coolers, that's why the small ID tubes.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 8, 2012)

i'd buy your coolers


----------



## nikolain (Mar 8, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i'd buy your coolers


Good to know


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

Two words, innovative and aweomse 

Hopefully I'll buy them when I'll buy a new PC


----------



## Joker (Mar 8, 2012)

nikolain said:


> We are talking about Closed Loop Liquid Coolers, the pump's are tiny in these coolers, that's why the small ID tubes.


yup...agreed with u here.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 9, 2012)

One more review added, please check website 

*Prices of HOC 20 and HOC 40 dropped*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 9, 2012)

nikolain said:


> We are talking about Closed Loop Liquid Coolers, the pump's are tiny in these coolers, that's why the small ID tubes.



That does not answer my question. I asked if they are replaceable. If I was to buy your parts, I'd want even sized tubing across the loop (when combined with my current setup).


----------



## nikolain (Mar 9, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> That does not answer my question. I asked if they are replaceable. If I was to buy your parts, I'd want even sized tubing across the loop (when combined with my current setup).



I don't get what exactly you want to do, what do you mean by buy your parts ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 9, 2012)

nikolain said:


> I don't get what exactly you want to do, what do you mean by buy your parts ?



If I buy your 360Rad kit, I'd have to remove the CPU block and tubing for it to be of any use (to combine with my current setup to cool GPUs). Your 360 Rad would probably be the cheaper solution for me- i'd only have to import GPU blocks.

So that is why I wanted to know if the tubing and nozzles are replaceable.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 10, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If I buy your 360Rad kit, I'd have to remove the CPU block and tubing for it to be of any use (to combine with my current setup to cool GPUs). Your 360 Rad would probably be the cheaper solution for me- i'd only have to import GPU blocks.
> 
> So that is why I wanted to know if the tubing and nozzles are replaceable.


Ohh ok get it now, yes the RAD has a G 1/4" Thread so any standard fitting can be put on it, but why do you think it will be a cheaper solution, the HOC 60 will cost at least Rs.7500


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 11, 2012)

nikolain said:


> Ohh ok get it now, yes the RAD has a G 1/4" Thread so any standard fitting can be put on it, but why do you think it will be a cheaper solution, the HOC 60 will cost at least Rs.7500



Good radiators from outside cost more after including shipping and customs. Besides that, there is limited number of sites due to the Paypal mafia.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 11, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Good radiators from outside cost more after including shipping and customs. Besides that, there is limited number of sites due to the Paypal mafia.



Agree with you on that


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 11, 2012)

I want to know if you can provide data versus good radiators from other brands. (XSPC, EK, Feser etc).


----------



## nikolain (Mar 11, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I want to know if you can provide data versus good radiators from other brands. (XSPC, EK, Feser etc).



My rad is the one which EK uses


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 11, 2012)

EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)

This one? It is the one I'm using.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 11, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)
> 
> This one? It is the one I'm using.



Yes Correct


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 11, 2012)

atlast an indian manufacturer


----------



## nikolain (Mar 14, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> atlast an indian manufacturer



Thank you for the trust


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

Even I am feeling greedy to upgrade. Too bad my 2.5k cooler is well capable of keeping its cool with the CPU at 5.0 GHz.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there any chance you can provide a review sample of HOC40 ? I live nearby and would love to review this.


----------



## nikolain (Mar 14, 2012)

Faun said:


> Is there any chance you can provide a review sample of HOC40 ? I live nearby and would love to review this.


Which all coolers do you have to test it against ?
Also are you a certified Digit reviewer ?


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

nikolain said:


> Which all coolers do you have to test it against ?
> Also are you a certified Digit reviewer ?



There is no such thing as a certified Digit reviewer. If you mean is he from the magazine, then no. All staff have maroon coloured usernames.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 14, 2012)

nikolain said:


> Which all coolers do you have to test it against ?
> Also are you a certified Digit reviewer ?



*Faun* is a reputed member here and has good insight into pc hardware. He has a venomous X (probably) and the good thing is he too is from pune.

Since your coolers are new, he can test them and write a review here which will definitely be neutral and unbiased. This way more and more people will get feedback which is good for you.

So i think you can contact faun and let him test your cooler. He has 2500k-z68 combo and you can expect some good results.


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *Faun* is a reputed member here and has good insight into pc hardware. He has a venomous X (probably) and the good thing is he too is from pune.
> 
> Since your coolers are new, he can test them and write a review here which will definitely be neutral and unbiased. This way more and more people will get feedback which is good for you.
> 
> So i think you can contact faun and let him test your cooler. He has 2500k-z68 combo and you can expect some good results.



Sounds good. We need some reviews up here. Done by our member base.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya you should let him review and when is hoc60 gonna come and wat will be its price


----------



## nikolain (Mar 15, 2012)

techbulb said:


> Ya you should let him review and when is hoc60 gonna come and wat will be its price



HOC 60 will most probably be out in May or June


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 15, 2012)

yeah. we need some reviews and comparisons.  

wonder how these beasts fares up with corsair hydro series. 

good to see some indian products in this market,


----------



## nikolain (Mar 15, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> yeah. we need some reviews and comparisons.
> 
> wonder how these beasts fares up with corsair hydro series.
> 
> good to see some indian products in this market,



Two reviews are already out and they do beat the Corsair Counterparts, you can check my website


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2012)

nikolain said:


> Which all coolers do you have to test it against ?


Not many. Got T.R.U.E black.



nikolain said:


> Also are you a certified Digit reviewer ?


Not a Digit certified reviewer.

It's ok, I was just asking as I live in the same city.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 22, 2012)

are you planning to enter cabinet bussiness


----------



## nikolain (Mar 22, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> are you planning to enter cabinet bussiness


Maybe in coming 2-3 years


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 22, 2012)

nikolain said:


> Maybe in coming 2-3 years





that will be too long... anyway hope you come with more products in future liek PSU, Cabinets, Keyboard and mouse etc...

I will really like to support a Indian Tech company..


----------



## nikolain (Mar 22, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> that will be too long... anyway hope you come with more products in future liek PSU, Cabinets, Keyboard and mouse etc...
> 
> I will really like to support a Indian Tech company..


I want to establish myself as a Global Liquid Cooler Manufacturer 1st, then i will start venturing into the side products


----------



## nikolain (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump, wanted more people to read & reply to the thread


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 2, 2012)

very few people use liquid coolers of the entire PC user base. So if you are just concentrating upon liquid coolers then you may have to wait(that is not good IMO for business) till establishment of your name.

Mostly hardcore gamers go for closed loop liquid coolers, among these gamers the very few with big pockets go for exotic liquid coolers with custom loop.

I would suggest to reduce your plan timeline from 2~3 yrs to 1 yr for entering into other products lineup.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

Gla d to know that we have some good Indigenous Cooling Solution Manufacturers with quality products.

BTW the product site is very well put up and neat.
Expected from a good brandname.


----------



## nikolain (Apr 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Gla d to know that we have some good Indigenous Cooling Solution Manufacturers with quality products.
> 
> BTW the product site is very well put up and neat.
> Expected from a good brandname.



Thank you


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 3, 2012)

your cng connect is great

when the tubing will be available & gpu block


----------



## nikolain (Apr 3, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> your cng connect is great
> 
> when the tubing will be available & gpu block


By end of Q2 2012


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey nikolain Great Job buddy 
I just read the review from your site and ur products seems awesome in performance in comparison to Corsair.

You know these coolers really look alike Corsair expect CNG Connect Feature. To make a noise about product or say to establish any product you can't rely only on pure performance; you have to be different in few aspect i.e. *Features *(which you have - CNG Connect), *Price* (which also u have - pretty attractive) and *Looks* (which u don't have - same as Corsair).

Having said that, just to add some 'Mad-Idea' - *why don't u try these product in White Color.*
I think it's gonna be Stunning in White Color and It will make it's own style statement.

Think about it

Again Great Work !!!! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have posted same on techenclave.com/forum for getting your attention as quickly as possible.


----------



## nikolain (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes i do have White Color in my mind, lets see i will give it a try.

OTHER NOTE : *Now all my products carry Free Shipping all over India*


----------



## nikolain (Apr 17, 2012)

Bump !!!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah white color will be great


----------



## nikolain (May 3, 2012)

Bump, just wanted more people to read & reply


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

the coolers looks good Liquid and Air coolers both but they are not widely available - any chances of getting them through online shops like flipkart ? If it's possible you will get a much broad customer base and the brand will be known to many.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 27, 2012)

get a link with flipkart.com you will not have to worry about shipping


----------



## dfcols71 (May 27, 2012)

i think nicolain said in some forum flipkart are asking for high percentage for his products,besides he selling it directly @ the lowest price possible. i think you need good feedback of one year usage to convince folks to go for your product especially since your prices aren't a steal  compared to established brands like corsair,antec and cooler master


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2012)

^^ though 1 year customer feedback is important he should send some units to the foreign as well as desi reviewers so that his product gets some worldwide recognition as most people mainly buy coling products based on reviews of reputed benchmark / review websites and mags.


----------



## d3p (Jun 1, 2012)

First of all, thanks to *Nikolain* *[SVG Tech]* & *TDF* for Sponsoring the Workstation Contest.

Today i received my SVG Tech HOC H40 Dual Radiator Based Closed Loop Water Cooling Unit.

Hopefully, if my ISP co-operates, then surely i will post Unboxing, Installation Pics & also some OC benchmarks in comparison with Thermalright Venomous X RT.


----------



## nikolain (Jun 1, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> i think nicolain said in some forum flipkart are asking for high percentage for his products,besides he selling it directly @ the lowest price possible. i think you need good feedback of one year usage to convince folks to go for your product especially since *your prices aren't a steal*  compared to established brands like corsair,antec and cooler master



Yup correct Flipkart asked me for 70% margin, i said forget it.
Current Corsair H80 & H100 prices are Rs.6000 & Rs.7000 that too without shipping respectively, while HOC20 & HOC40 cost Rs.5000 & Rs.6200 with free shipping respectively, So my prices are certainly good.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 2, 2012)

70% margin are they idiots ?  what are they thinking ? send some to international sites for review you will defionately succeed


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ nikolain should show off his products on Computex ( if possible ) - that's a great platform for new tech products.

@ d3p - waiting for the review.

@ nikolain - try to tie up with some national distributor - they may offer you better deal.
BTW, can you mention the price of AOC 120 ST and DT ?


----------



## nikolain (Jun 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ nikolain should show off his products on Computex ( if possible ) - that's a great platform for new tech products.
> 
> @ d3p - waiting for the review.
> 
> ...



I missed the Booth booking dates by 2 days  , as for price of AOC120 ST & DT is Rs.3000 & Rs.4000 shipped respectively


----------



## root.king (Jun 9, 2012)

its good to know that an indian had entered direct into pc heart.
Good luck to you
i'm sure that i'll purchase ur product in my next upgrade.
But only if a good pc mag(digit) gives it a good score.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2012)

nikolain said:


> I missed the Booth booking dates by 2 days  , as for price of AOC120 ST & DT is Rs.3000 & Rs.4000 shipped respectively



Thanks a lot for providing the prices and for some more proper recognition of your coolers just send them to couple of Indian tech magazines as _kiranbhat_ has suggested.


----------

